# Do you still feel the same? Pic heavy



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok I ask about the sex of my tegu a while back, everyone guessed female. Back with new updated pic's with him/her now older and much bigger.
What are your opinions now? You still think she's a female? Because I have no clue!





































Thanks
Amanda


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 4, 2010)

deffenatly male and great looking tegu by the way


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol I love this thank you. Well I was starting to think male again too but then thought "no, these people know alot more about them than I ever will so if they think female then that's what I'll go with"  but it started to get really big jaws so I thought I'd post again to see what everyone thinks now.

Thank you.

OH and also wanted to ask, if he should be eating ALOT daily and if I should give him all he wants to eat? 
This guy ate a rather large almost half grown rat the other day AND 2 hot dogs, turn around the next day and ate half a pack of ground turkey with 2 boiled eggs and I think he's begging for another rat today. He eats so much he can't hardly walk afterward lol.
Is that normal? I know so people don't feed their every day!


----------



## skippy (Feb 4, 2010)

did you check for buttons? that's really the only sure fire way at that size i think. i've seen females that were just as bulky in the neck as yours... not saying it's a girl of course, just that you might want to be a little more thorough


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh I have no idea what I'd be feeling for. I tried that once a didn't feel anything so took it I was doing it wrong lol. I'll go check..

Ok well never mind that, he's not having it. He is moody, he's jerking his head and tails slashing me. I can't mange it alone will have to check later.
Wish he wasn't so moody and sassy. How do we work on that take him out more?


----------



## skippy (Feb 4, 2010)

the buttons become real noticeable at about 2-2&1/2 feet of size from what i've heard. my boy was very easy to sex at 30" when i got him :mrgreen:


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Feb 4, 2010)

Noticeable? Ok maybe I am confused about what I am supposed to be looking for then?! What am I supposed to see and where?


----------



## skippy (Feb 4, 2010)

you just pick him/her up and feel under the tail at the base. if the buttons have developed, it's really obvious. it's much easier to feel them than see them though, at least for me.


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 4, 2010)

for the eating thing i wouldnt say its a bad thing to just feed him/her alot just make sure that its good stuff not fatty things and excerise is good too i kno a guy who makes his Savaanah montiors work for there rats by holding them on tongs and walking around the house while hes chasing it so excerise and good foods and maybe try instead of one huge rat maybe try 2 medium rats either 1 rat one day or just feed him the two hope this helps im pretty much a noobie to the tegu world ijust got mine 2 days ago =)


----------



## Pikey (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah it's good to feed them till they "wipe" their mouths off you'll know what i mean when you see it, but dont feed it hotdogs thats bad

Turkey, beef heart/livers, fish, rats, mice, chicks, rabbits, quail, eggs, frogs, lizards, fruit, roaches...... stuff like that (but all meat raw and room temp)

i even give low fat stew meat as a treat once/twice a month, but only 2 of my 4 eat it


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 4, 2010)

I think now that it's a boy. His jowles gotten bigger. If he/she doesn't want to be picked up just put him on the ground. Put your finger under the base of his tail. Right under the vent on the left and right side you can feel some small beads ( if it's a boy ). Sorry about the advertisement at the begining of the video. Sometimes it's there and sometimes it's not. But it will show you how to look for the beads and where.


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKZCOtVdabM" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKZCOtVdabM</a><!-- m -->


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you all very much for your tips and opinions, I appreciate it.

And thanks for the video, that helped. I wish I could handle mine like he does but ours you can't just turn over like that.

And I didn't know about the hot dogs thanks for letting me know. He goes nuts for them I gave him one here a while back because I was feeding them to the 3 blue tongue skinks and he wanted one.

I do give him alot of ground raw turkey, liver, eggs (boiled), mice, rats, roaches, superworms, and was giving him hot dogs.
I could never feed him another lizard though or rabbit. And is he big enough to get a small chick down?

As for fruits, he like apples and bananas!

Ok well that's 2 people saying male. I'm glad I wanted a male. They get bigger 

Anyone else think male?


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm no 'old pro' with Tegus but... I got my female B&W from Bobby when she was 6 weeks old in June of '08...

When she was aroudn 2' long her Jowles were as large as yours is currently... and at 3' long her Jowles are a good bit fatter than yours, but no where's near as fat as the one in the video linked above nor as large as many of the adult males I've seen pictured here...

I am not trying to say conclusively that yours is a female... but I am suggesting that based on the jowles alone it is not safe to conclusively suggest yours is a male...

Feel around under there and then see what you think...

I couldn't walk up to my girls cage, pull her out and flip her around like that... but today she got up, free roamed a bit, ate, rested, free roamed, got a warm bath, free roamed... and by the end of that long day I could do whatever I wanted with her... So try wearing yours out a bit then feeling him/her up....


----------

